# GUANGZHOU | Huaxin Fangyuan Plaza | 200m | 43 fl | 107m x 3 | 21 fl x 3 | U/C



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The project is located at No. 333, Gongye Avenue Middle, Haizhu District, Guangzhou. As the first central district commercial complex jointly developed by Huaxin Group and Fangyuan Group, the project is close to Metro Guangfo Line and Guangzhou Metro Line 11. The total land area is about 29,000 square meters, and the total construction area is about 160,000 square meters. It is composed of 40,000 square meters of podium open block commercials and 70,000 square meters of Grade A office buildings. One office building over 200 meters will be built into Haizhu with the highest standards. District landmark building.

The project is planned to be a commercial center consisting of three 107.8-meter commercial buildings, a 200-meter office building and subway transfer corridors, with a total construction area of 164,000 square meters.






200米！广州“华新方圆广场”完成底板封底浇筑







baijiahao.baidu.com





render










latest render


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Project photo


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 

2020-11-22


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo from gaoloumi 

2021-1-1


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 摩天GZ from gaoloumi 

2021-3-13


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-9-25


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @Khale_Xi , @lawdefender, no updates?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Latest render


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo from gaoloumi 2021-12


----------

